# Ariens 8524 is too slow, can I make it move faster?



## nagelxj (Nov 17, 2015)

I have an Ariens 8524 snowblower with a Tecumseh engine. It starts and runs great. Tons of power and can pull your arms off (no slipping). The problem is, it’s slow. At forward speed 6, it’s about a third slower than my old Ariens 5hp (walking/drive speed). In deep snow its fine, but anything less than 8” its painfully slow. I already check the speed lever adjustment and it is maxed at the 6 setting, I even pulled the lower cover and the friction wheel is as far out on the disk as it can go. I bought it used a few years ago and it has always been this way. I’m considering trading it in for something faster. Is it worth buying a tach and checking the RPM? It seems like it’s revving plenty high. Any suggestions to speed it up?

Mark


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Bigger tires?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

a larger crank pulley for the auger belt?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Drop the Pan with the machine in the highest gear on the selector, the friction wheel should be all the way out to the corner of the drive plate. If not, adjust the length of the gear selector rod until it is.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think he's already tried that.

_"__ I even pulled the lower cover and the friction wheel is as far out on the disk as it can go."_


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Installing a larger pulley at the crank will give you faster speeds forward and reverse, just don't go to much on it, let say 1/2-3/4" larger.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I am pretty confused here. What you are saying is, in 8" of snow or more, you like to use 6th gear? How is that even possible? In 4" or more of snow, I only use 1st gear. In fact I (might) only use 2nd gear to clear 3" of light snow or less, (maybe). 3rd gear is worthless and 4th gear is only used to move the machine where I want it. Totally confused here.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> I am pretty confused here. What you are saying is, in 8" of snow or more, you like to use 6th gear? How is that even possible? In 4" or more of snow, I only use 1st gear. In fact I (might) only use 2nd gear to clear 3" of light snow or less, (maybe). 3rd gear is worthless and 4th gear is only used to move the machine where I want it. Totally confused here.


8" of snow and 6th does sound like there is a speed issue. but 2nd for 3" also sounds like an issue if thats all the blower can handle. " most" nicely working machines like to be fed the max amt of snow they can take without bogging down. jmo


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

nagelxj said:


> I have an Ariens 8524 snowblower with a Tecumseh engine. It starts and runs great. Tons of power and can pull your arms off (no slipping). The problem is, it’s slow. At forward speed 6, it’s about a third slower than my old Ariens 5hp (walking/drive speed). In deep snow its fine, but anything less than 8” its painfully slow. I already check the speed lever adjustment and it is maxed at the 6 setting, I even pulled the lower cover and the friction wheel is as far out on the disk as it can go. I bought it used a few years ago and it has always been this way. I’m considering trading it in for something faster. Is it worth buying a tach and checking the RPM? It seems like it’s revving plenty high. Any suggestions to speed it up?
> 
> Mark


Should be running at 3600 rpm +/- 100 rpm. Might want to get that checked. Seems odd that a mass produced unit from Ariens would come with a defect like that. Are you the original owner, or is it possible somebody else had their hands in it? No chance the belt is slipping on the pulley? Idler tension is good on the belt? Are both traction and auger crank pulleys the same size?

If all else is good, then either the engine is running too slow, or the traction drive pulley is too small. Have you asked Ariens about the problem?


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree...I don't understand that. I adjusted my Platinum so it would run as slow as possible in 1st gear, because you usually rarely use more than 1st, 2nd, or 3rd (light snow) when in actual use. 4th & 5th almost never see any use and 6th is just for transporting over a longer distance.


----------



## Ariens_1965 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Slow Moving Snowblower*

Have you inspected the drive belt as if it has a lot of hours on it could be slipping.
Likewise with the friction drive wheel.

It sounds like everything is working as it should, only moves slowly. 

These are both pretty cheap fixes at about $15 apiece if you do it yourself. The drive belt would be the easier of the two to replace so maybe start there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Ariens 1965



The belt and or friction wheel could be slipping or just be well worn. If he belts worn a lot it sits down deeper in the pulley and you get less speed same as the friction wheel if it's worn off a noticeable amount of rubber.


----------

